# JSc/Antiurl.11



## Rechenknecht (2 August 2003)

Hallo Leute,
wer kennt den oben bezeichneten Virus (falls es einer ist),
Luke Filewalker hat den gerade bei mir gefunden.


> C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Rechenknecht\.jpi_cache\jar\1.0
> jirc_nss.zip-4a748f3d-7ff86d44.zip
> ArchiveType: ZIP
> --> AppletFrame.class
> ...


Ich war heute Vormittag auf w*w.stephankrieger.de als sich der Bildschirm 2 mal neu aufgebaut hat.
Kurz darauf musste ich erst einmal meinen Netzschalter betätigen.
Es fanden sich noch zwei cookies


> [email protected][1].txt
> [email protected][1].txt


die dazugehörigen Url´s sind durch das Abschalten nicht mehr vorhanden.


----------



## Devilfrank (2 August 2003)

Ich denke nicht, dass das etwas mit dieser Seite zu tun hat.
Kann es sein, dass Du kein oder ein beschädigtes Flah-Plugin auf Deinem System hast? Das ist das einzige, was per ActiveX aufgerufen werden soll.
Sonst wird nur putzig Werbung für eine Drogeriekette und einen Suchmaschinenservice geladen, anschliessend wird in das Forum weitergeleitet...
Diesen "Virus" kenne ich nicht. Versuch mal zum Vergleich einen OnlineScanner.


----------



## Rechenknecht (2 August 2003)

Kann ich mir auch nicht denken. War schon x-mal auf dieser Seite.
Active X ist bei mir stets auf Eingabeauffordeung bei den sicheren und auf aus bei unsicheren Seiten gestellt.
Nur Active Scripting ist an.
Kann auch sein, dass ich mal wieder zu viel gleichzeitig laufen hatte.


----------



## Comedian1 (2 August 2003)

gelöscht


----------



## Rechenknecht (2 August 2003)

Comedian1 schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist ein Trojaner, der Webseiten angreift:
> 
> http://vil.nai.com/vil/content/v_98858.htm


@comedian
Danke der war´s. Hab ihn gespeichert (Diskette) und anschließend gelöscht.
 :thumb:


----------



## Lumumba (20 Januar 2006)

Rechenknecht schrieb:
			
		

> Ich war heute Vormittag auf w*w.stephankrieger.de als sich der Bildschirm 2 mal neu aufgebaut hat.
> Kurz darauf musste ich erst einmal meinen Netzschalter betätigen.
> Es fanden sich noch zwei cookies



Huch...   
Hab ich eben durch Zufall entdeckt.  
Auf meiner Seite sollte nun wirklich *nichts *sein... 
Aber das Rätsel wurde ja gelöst!  0 
Gruß 
Stephan Krieger


----------



## stieglitz (20 Januar 2006)

Der Vorgang ist ja auch erst 2,5 Jahre her.


----------



## Lumumba (20 Januar 2006)

Macht doch nichts... Trotzdem bin ich erschrocken, wenn man was (angeblich negatives) über mein Forum berichtet... :tröst:


----------

